# Oriental Roller-Kormorner Tumbler Crossbreeds?



## NathanZee (May 12, 2016)

Hello, I have a Red Oriental roller and a Kormorner tumbler (not sure what color she is). They have paired up and I am really curious to know what the babies will be like. The Oriental came from a family of reds that occasionally produced a yellow. The Kormorner isn't black, but she doesn't seem to be a blue either. Someone said she might be a Lavender reduced, but I don't know. Any help is appreciated, thank you! 

They are the two on the right in the first picture. Sorry about the upside down pic.


----------

